# Valvoline ATV oil 10w-40



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Will this sit ok with my 500 or do i need to run a diff oil .. Can someone help me out a bit please


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

actually thats what i use .. so far so good


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok .. and what does your Bike call for . Mine calls for 0w-40 or polaris oil . I think i may run this valvoline just wanna hear if it is wat i need .


----------

